# Proper disposal of Lime water?



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

It just occurred to me that the lime water shouldn't be going into my septic - what is the proper way to dispose of it on your homestead?

Also can you reuse the lime water for pickling or any other thing?


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I dump mine in my compost piles. Depending on what the pH of your garden soil is naturally (ours is already very alkaline) you can put it there or around flower beds just as you might add lime to the garden in the fall.


----------

